# Planet Earth



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Home to millions of species including humans, Earth is the only place in the universe where life is known to exist. Scientific evidence indicates that the planet formed 4.54 billion years ago, and life appeared on its surface within a billion years. Since then, Earth's biosphere has significantly altered the atmosphere and other abiotic conditions on the planet, enabling the proliferation of aerobic organisms as well as the formation of the ozone layer which, together with Earth's magnetic field, blocks harmful radiation, permitting life on land.*

_"Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives."_
Carl Sagan

*This thread is a tribute to Mother Earth. Two wonderful pictures will be posted each day. Pictures containing Nature and Wildlife sceneries as well as Urban ones. *

*Unfortunately, I don't always know the photographers name, so if you know who it is, tell me! 
If you have any high quality pictures you would like to see in the thread, just PM me and I'll add them sooner or later.*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Agricultural Fields, Tibet *








Photographer unknown


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Mesa Arch, Canyonlands National Park, Utah*









unknown photographer


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Great Barrier Reef, Australia*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Terraced Rice Paddies, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Amazing Photos! 

I can´t wait to see the next photos!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

very beautiful, more photos please


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Montepulciano, Tuscany, Italy*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Lava Dreams, Big Island, Hawaii*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

awesome pics! can't wait to see more


----------



## Infrasuper Planet (Nov 2, 2007)

Such Beautiful Photos
I always Believed in Mother Nature
Looking forward to more vibrant pictures


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

rice paddies... and tibet pic.. amazing


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

You've started possibly the best thread I've ever seen. What a beautiful planet God has blessed us with.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Great shots


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Purple-Throated Mountain-Gem, Costa Rica*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Jungle Rain*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

floridian-will said:


> You've started possibly the best thread I've ever seen. What a beautiful planet God has blessed us with.


God has certainly given us a wonderful planet, but he's not our house maid. We're the ones who'll have to take care of her, for him. Something which we haven't been very good at unfortunately hno:


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

But we are learning!


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Gorgeous... Great thread!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

S.T.A.S. said:


> But we are learning!


atleast it's something


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Yamuna River, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Grey Reef Shark, Solomon Islands*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

cool pics... keep them coming


----------



## Funny_Cide (Sep 25, 2005)

Some of the best pictures i've ever seen. Absolutely beautiful. Are there any more of them?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

more pics please


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

AMAZING SHOTS!
I LOVEEE THEM!
So so incredible. Nature is the biggest wonder of all!

PS The great barrier reef pic is not working ..


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ works for me, 
try this
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/4890/1308140202a20e5aa86bbee5.jpg


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> ^^ works for me,
> try this
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/4890/1308140202a20e5aa86bbee5.jpg


thats not the great barrier reef.

pic no. 3 is the one and is not working.


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

someone else continue?


----------



## 12233 (Jan 31, 2008)

amazing pictures。。。


----------



## bandu72 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Free flyer*










NASA


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

beauuuutiful pics!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bora Bora, Pacific Ocean*



photo by heavenearth


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nakuru Lake, Kenya*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

So beautiful... And to think that we may be the ones killing all this.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Plitvice National Park, Croatia*


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW! Incredible pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

wow soooo cool!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Taj Mahal, India*


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hoher Dachstein and Vorderer Gosausee, Salzkammergut, Austria*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*International Space Station above Earth*



Taken from Atlantis Space Shuttle. Courtesy by NASA.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics! Very nice. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

this thread rocks!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Taipei 101, Taiwan*



On 12 December 2007 Felix Baumgartner became the first person who jumped from the 91st floor of *the tallest completed building in the world*, Taipei 101, in Taiwan:


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

that building is just so unique. no building under contruction, even the dubai one stands out more. such an asian look to it. beautiful


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*A Humpback Whale, somewhere in the ocean*



Imagine a 4-metre-wide mouth coming out of the water. With its 40-ton enormous body, the Humpback Whale is able to swallow a ton of water and thousands of fish in just one gulp.
Humpback whales feed on invertebrates and fish. Every summer, they use to swim in cold seas and they suddenly jump out of the water, mouths agape.
During a feeding unge, the whale's throat expands tremendously. This expansion is aided by throat pleats, or folds, which open up, accordionlike, to as far back as the navel. The whale closes its mouth around tons of water and prey and then pushes the water out through about 300 baleen plates that hang from the upper jaw and act as a sieve.
The Humpback has the most diverse repertoire of feeding methods of all baleen whales. Its most inventive technique is known as bubble net fishing: a group of whales blows bubbles while swimming to create a visual barrier against fish, while one or more whales in the group make vocalizations that drive the fish against the wall. The bubble wall is then closed, encircling the fish, which are confined in an ever-tighter area. It is one of the more spectacular acts of collaboration among marine mammals.
As the whales approach the surface, they open their mouths wide and aspirate from their blowholes. As humpbacks open their mouths, their jaws are able to "unhinge" and extend to create a larger area for consuming prey. The frightened prey turn, once again toward the surface of the water and are in perfect position to be consumed by a big gulp of water and prey as the whales break through the surface of the water in an awsome spectacle of whales exploding out of the water.
Evidence suggests that there is one whale that blows the bubbles that manipulate the prey. The responsibility of that whale is to produce a curtain of ascending bubbles that create a wall through which the school of fish will not pass.

Finally, a video you must see:


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha.. somewhere in the ocean.. Nice pics!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ha Long Bay, Vietnam*


----------



## The Future (Feb 15, 2008)

wow beautifull pictures!!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah, USA*


----------



## Canalero (Dec 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures !!!

:master:


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

That pic is beautiful of the Bryce Canyon NP. Nice job, and that video on the whales is amazing. Such smart creatures.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bryce Canyon and Ha Long Bay is really beautiful!


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

such a sexy pic that last one.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mount Titlis, Urner Alps, Engelberg, Switzerland*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Patagonia, Argentina *



By Luca Galuzzi


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the stunning pics


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Buffaloes, Kruger National Park, South Africa*



*You must see this video * 

Youtube's most seen video in 2007. Impressive and thrilling battle between a group of lions, a herd of buffaloes and two crocodiles in a waterhole in the Kruger National Park in South Africa.






Have a nice weekend


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao, Philippines*


----------



## Funny_Cide (Sep 25, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mount Cook, New Zealand*


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

beautiful :applause:


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kenai Fjords National Park, Alaska*


----------



## Funny_Cide (Sep 25, 2005)

where r u guys finding these pics at?


----------



## g-man430 (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW.  I've been to a few of the places shown including Bryce Canyon and Canyonlands National Park. Will be going to Yosemite in August.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tadrart Acacus, Libya*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics once again! Keep it up, sorry I missed the last ones!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Near Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, Canada



Canadian Chocho said:


> Here we see the Aurora Borealis, also known as Northern Lights.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

I've always wanted to witness that with my own eyes. Hopefully one day I will be able to see it.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

breathtaking pics!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Giza Pyramids, Egypt*


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh man I have to make it a mission to see the Northern Lights.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Haleakala National Park, Maui, Hawaii*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice! The pyramids have always amazed me. And that looks like Mars or something :lol: Beautiful pic.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Great Wall of China at Simatai *


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Cape of Good Hope , South Africa . *


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cies Islands National Land-Marine Park, Bay of Vigo, Spain*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia*



Salar de Uyuni is the world's largest salt flat at 10,582 km² (4,085 square miles). It is located in the Potosí and Oruro departments in southwest Bolivia, near the crest of the Andes, 3,650 meters high. When it is covered with water, the Salar de Uyuni reflects the sky.

The salt is over 10 meters thick in the center. In the dry season, the salt planes are a completely flat expanse of dry salt, but in the wet season, it is covered with a thin sheet of water which makes the most beautiful reflections.











:nuts:


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, the great wall of China pic is amazig. The cape of good hope one is absolutely beautiful also. Grat job!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hebbal Lake, Bangalore, India*


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

nice.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Really cool. Pretty view of the sunset.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Maldives (Maldive Islands), Indian Ocean*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bamboo Island (Koh Poda), near Krabi, Thailand*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ngorongoro, Tanzania*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW. Those pictures are STUNNING. So beautiful. Only a matter of time before that rock falls over though lol.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ i was thinking the exact same thing. lol.


----------



## ~*SuperDritz*~ (Jan 30, 2008)

Amazing pictureeeesss!! I want to see more!


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

*CAVE OF CRYSTAL GIANTS, NAICA, MEXICO​*Mexico's Cave of Crystals contains some of the world's largest known natural crystals—translucent beams of gypsum as long as 36 feet (11 meters). A new study says the gems reached their vast sizes thanks to a peculiar combination of consistent volcanic heat and a rich watery mixture.






*VIDEO*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

xXFallenXx said:


> ^^ i was thinking the exact same thing. lol.


Yea lol. You can see how mcuh the water has eroded the rock. 

Anyway, that cave of crystals is phenomenal. Just look how big they are, almsot look fake. Very cool kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Manhattan, New York, USA*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chitchen Itza, Mexico*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Isn't over half of the original site covered by forest or buried?? 

Pretty cool.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going there in a week. :happy:

I'm really excited.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mont Saint Michel, Normandy, France*


----------



## L4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow.

I visited Mont Saint Michel on a school trip to France once, it's stunning. Pictures cannot do it justice.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow....the Cape of Good Hope is a stunning and windy place...beautiful pic!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lake Bled, Julian Alps, Slovenia*


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ :drool:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Iguazu Falls, Brazilian-Argentine border*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

The Julian Alps pic is stunning. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## justicejayant x (Mar 12, 2008)

Mont Saint Michel, really looks like a historical building.


----------



## Looks (Jul 15, 2006)

The photos are just wow........


----------



## HLLND-OZ (Oct 29, 2006)

justicejayant x said:


> Mont Saint Michel, really looks like a historical building.


that's because it is


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Goumei wetland, Chingshui, Taichung County, Taiwan*



From flickr by fjny


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *Iguazu Falls, Brazilian-Argentine border*


Iguaçu :tongue2:.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Galeras Volcano, Colombia*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful rolling hills.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Darvaza, Turkmenistan *



Located at Turkmenistan desert, Darvaza flaming crater is one of the most apocalyptic landscapes in the world. 
Its 60 meters in diameter and 20 meters depth have not been caused by volcanic activity or a meteorite impact. 
This crater was created sometime in the 50's when the Soviets were prospecting for natural gas in this area and it's been burning since then.






Apparently animals find it mesmerizing, too. It is said that thousands of moths and spiders are literally drawn to the flame. 
By night, the light is really bright and it can be seen from a long distance. 
Moreover, it is really hot when you get close to the crater, so people can only stand next to it for a few minutes.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

> This crater was created sometime in the 50's when the Soviets were prospecting for natural gas in this area and it's been burning since then.


One word: wow.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lion's Head & Signal Hill, view from Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Paraguana Peninsula, Falcon, Venezuela*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*King Penguins at Volunteer Point, Falkland Islands*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Mountain landscape, Lao Cai, Vietnam


----------



## BaalNamib (Jul 7, 2006)

Bieszczady Mountains - Poland


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Uluru, previously named Ayers Rock, Australia*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ordesa National Park, Spain*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Crater Lake National Park, Oregon, USA*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rapture Reef, French Frigate Shoals, Hawai*


----------



## UrbanTom (Dec 29, 2007)

How incredibly WONDERFUL all of these pictures are!! Thanks immensely! Can't wait to share them with many of my friends - everyone whould be reminded of the amazing beauty throughout our world. - Enjoying this show from my computer in Tampa, FL, USA.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Fang in Vail, Colorado, USA*



The Fang in Vail (Colorado) is a world famous ice pillar that forms on exceptionally cold winters. Then, when the weather drops, these cascades turn into a giant pillar of ice: a 50 meters high column and about 8 meter large at the base.
Climbing these ice waterfalls at Vail can be extremely dangerous. Adrenaline courses through the bodies of climbers as they look, necks craning, to the lofty heights of a frozen waterfall.
As you can see at the following video, routes on this climb are prime examples of technical ice climbing and should only be attempted by the knowledgeable and well trained:






:cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *Manhattan, New York, USA*


best newyork pics ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Uluru looks amazingly beautiful!!!!

:applause:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bear Creek Spire, Sierra Nevada, California, USA*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sierra Nevada, Andalucia, Spain*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ekuti Mountains, Papua New Guinea*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mount Etna, Italy*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics once again riasbaixas!! All very beautiful. My fav on this page has to be either Uluru, previously named Ayers Rock, Australia, Vietnam pic, or the Turkey pic. Very nice!


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that pic.


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

*High Tatras, SLOVAKIA*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wan Caza Dunes, Lybia*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Waterfall in the Erawan National Park, Kanchanaburi, Thailand*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Primošten, Dalmatia, Croatia*


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

The Wan Caza Dunes are amazing. Great pics.


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

DRILON, ALBANIA


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

ALBANIA'S MOUNTAINS


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

Southern Coast, Albania


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

These pictures are amazing! Love them.


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

UJI I FTOHT, ALBANIA


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

LACI CHURCH, ALBANIA


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

SYRI KALTER, ALBANIA


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Incredible coasts of Albania!!!!


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

please varik, I don't think this thread is meant to show the nationalistic pride of some folks, so stop flooding it with pictures of Albania...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tungurahua Volcano, Ecuador*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tungurahua Volcano, Ecuador*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Capri, Italy*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gullfoss (Golden Waterfall) White River Canyon, Hvítá, Iceland*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lake Nakuru, Kenya*


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

THAILAND


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Extra Vehicular Activity, Outer Space*


----------



## shitt731 (Nov 24, 2007)

good pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## dinabaw (Feb 11, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *Extra Vehicular Activity, Outer Space*


you took this shot? :colgate:


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Valley of Flowers*, A World Heritage Site in Uttaranchal state, India...


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

The *Taj Mahal *, Agra, Uttar Pradesh state, India....one of the seven Wonders of the World!...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:drool::drool:, wonderful pics.........only WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

this thread makes me want to quit my job and travel the world with a camera. maybe one day.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

same here ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dinabaw said:


> you took this shot? :colgate:


Do you imagine that? From space directly to SSC :lol::lol:


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*India Images*

*Zuari River across Panjim, Capital-state of Goa, India*


photo copyright 'pallav moitra'


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*India Images*

*Floating Casino, Panjim, Goa*

photo copyright 'pallav moitra'


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*India Images*

*Anjuna Beach, Goa*

copyright 'pallav moitra'


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*India Images*

*"Rohtang Pass", Manali , Himachal Pradesh state*

copyright 'pallav moitra'


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Isalo National Park, Madagascar*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lighthouse Beach, Covalam, Kerala, South of India*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma, Canary Islands, Spain*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics ^^ :cheers:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful pictures, but I think you made a small mistake. These two images and descriptions seem to be mixed up. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern is a completely flat area in north Germany, the Hintersee shoul be the second pic... 



riasbaixas said:


> *Hintersee, Uecker-Randow district, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*





riasbaixas said:


> *Lake Mapourika, New Zealand*


----------



## rilo_31 (May 9, 2008)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> bump for one of my favorite threads


bump


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

[Lakes, Mountains & Nature] ...Bariloche, Patagonia Argentina...


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Changbai mountain , Jilin province , China *

Often regarded as the most beautiful mountain in Northeastern China, Changbaishan is a volcano that’s been lying dormant for over 300 years. Changbaishan, meaning “ever white”, got its name from the white pumice stones that cover its slopes, giving the mountain a year-round white color. In winter, Changbaishan is a great skiing destination – there are many well-maintained ski runs, and several hot springs to relax in after a chilly day on the slopes. Summer is the best time to hike up Changbaishan, and there’s a path for every experience level. The easier route involves climbing the steps on the western slope, but if you want a challenge, opt for the narrow Tiger Back Trail. Once you’ve reached the top, relax by Tianchi Lake, a beautiful green-colored lake where many visitors report sighting lake monsters. Seeing Changbaishan’s white mountainside reflected in Tianchi’s green waters, and maybe even spotting a lake monster or two, is sure to make the climb worthwhile. 




























*Changbai mountain location*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

sapmi said:


>


Awesome pic :drool:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> *Darvaza, Turkmenistan *
> 
> Located at Turkmenistan desert, Darvaza flaming crater is one of the most apocalyptic landscapes in the world.
> Its 60 meters in diameter and 20 meters depth have not been caused by volcanic activity or a meteorite impact.
> This crater was created sometime in the 50's when the Soviets were prospecting for natural gas in this area and it's been burning since then.


Wow...the gates of hell.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The perimeter wall of Amber Fort, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*



:cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*ALBANIA-SHQIPERIA*
Albanian Alps








Adriatic Coastline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


So, that is Bora-Bora  Nice pic btw


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

*High Tatras - Slovakia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome ^^

*Terra Nova - Lowest place on earth (Dead Sea)*








*flickr*


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

.oreo. said:


> *High Tatras - Slovakia*


Actually - White Tatras (Belianske Tatry)


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

Sponsor said:


> Actually - White Tatras (Belianske Tatry)


But still High Tatras... Anyway Belianske Tatry are definitely not "white" Tatras! :nuts:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

.oreo. said:


> But still High Tatras... Anyway Belianske Tatry are definitely not "white" Tatras! :nuts:


Belianskie Tatry aren't part of High Tatras. It's seperate part of Tatras because of its shape and geologic structure - which is different from High Tatra one.


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

Sponsor said:


> Belianskie Tatry aren't part of High Tatras. It's seperate part of Tatras because of its shape and geologic structure - which is different from High Tatra one.


Yeah, you´re right. I had TANAP in mind...sorry!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Three sisters rock, Blue Mountains - Australia*








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5968024.jpg


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome ^^
> 
> *Terra Nova - Lowest place on earth (Dead Sea)*
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the lowest place on Earth be the Mariana Trench in the Pacific ocean?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow nice planet you have there. Really like the diversity of landscapes and fauna.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MDguy said:


> Wouldn't the lowest place on Earth be the Mariana Trench in the Pacific ocean?


If you mean underwater, yes


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Male, Maldives









Flickr:m o d e


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Male, Maldives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic of Male :cheers:


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the most beautiful thread I have ever seen...Please, show me more...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Matterhorn, Switzerland*









flickr:superlucius


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Mt. Mayon, Luzon, Philippines *









flickr:mike double u


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Tularosa Basin (Chihuahuan Desert), New Mexico, United States of America*









flickr:Leviathor


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

That is amazing ^^^^


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Na Pali Coast "Cathedrals", Kaua'i, Hawaiian Islands


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

:eek2:


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

-Samana. Dominican Republic
img
img


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

-CaYo LeVaNtAo SaMaNa DoMiNiCaN RePuBlIc.
img
img


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Annecy, France









From Flirck


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Palombaggia beach, Corsica, France









From Fickr Solea20


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Bentag said:


> Na Pali Coast "Cathedrals", Kaua'i, Hawaiian Islands


WOW, this is amazing...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


> Annecy, France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :cheers: Looks like scene from another planet :lol:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Ki Monastery, Himachal Pradesh, India*









flickr:4ocima


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

every photo amazed me:eek2:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Praia da Ursa, Portugal *









flickr:CenouraDoLado


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Agio Oros, Greece









Kappadokia, Turkey









from flickr


----------



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

*Pieniny Mountains in Poland*

multicoloured forest 








view from Sokolica hill


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Cap Corse, Corsica, France









From Flickr La Maquisarde


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


> Cap Corse, Corsica, France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not Cap Corse but Lumio...


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

This is Cap Corse...


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


> This is Cap Corse...


Better. From Flickr La Maquisarde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakatoa volcano, Indonesia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markeveleigh/174007827/


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

what an awesome place, we are only visitors of.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Belogradchik rocks, Bulgaria*


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Two deserts meet in Namibia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

briker said:


> Two deserts meet in Namibia.


Awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

*Chocolate Hills, Bohol, The Philippines*










More than thousands of dome-shape like hills


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

*Taal Lake, Philippines*








world's smallest volcano


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

InformaticIAN said:


> *Chocolate Hills, Bohol, The Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That place is wonderful, like a dream


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Several agricultural landscapes form Bulgaria:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ The last one is a salt farm in Burgas Bay  It looks red because of the billions of small crabs that live in teh salt water.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


Awesome pic... :drool:


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

*Mt Mayon, Philippines*


edited by Taller, Better
_
"the best things in life aren't things"_

*and apparently they are not free, either. Warning to people when you directly link to someone else's uploading account, they might very well change that link to a horrible pornographic link, like this person who originally posted this photo on the internet did. Do yourselves a favour... do us a favour. Save the photo to your files, WITH A PROPER CREDIT. THEN upload it yourself to a service like Photobucket. DON'T be lazy and just copy the uploaded code. 

Ok? 



Thanks

You will save us all loads of time.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Balls Pyramid, Pacific Ocean*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

briker said:


> Two deserts meet in Namibia.


Two deserts? What are you talking about. The ocean around Namibia is one of the most productive in the world due to large scale upwelling.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


>


Pretty dramatic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Pretty... fantastic


----------



## Grandew09 (Jan 15, 2008)

[
view from Sokolica hill









This pic remind me of the movie KUNG FU PANDA:lol:


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

> This pic remind me of the movie KUNG FU PANDA:lol:


That's what i about to say.....


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

Here's a couple from one the world's most renowned nature photographers *Frans Lanting*(the best imo)

His book: Life, is especially stunning, you can watch a slideshow of his book here http://www.lifethroughtime.com/

most images from his website http://www.franslanting.com/gallery/index.php this is a small sample he must have thousands of images in his archives.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Somewhere in Iran*










sorry i meant Antartica


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Razzaq (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone...

I must say it's a great place with lot of useful information ...

Nice to came across the great place to find so must info, ideas and links ...

keep posting....


Take care


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

*Kaghan beauty, Pakistan*


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

*Naltar lake, Gligit - North Pakistan*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Brocade Valley, Mt Lushan, China










Mt Fuji, Japan










Mont St Michel, France










Ireland










Snow Cedars, Lebanon










Dubrovnik, Croatia










Hanggan Moutains, South Korea



















Bemaraha, Madagascar


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Sunrise, Nepal










El Nido, Phillipines

















Manorola, Italy










Fiji










Prague, Czech Republic











Mt Huangshan, China




















Cabo San Lucas, Mexico



















Bagan, Valley of 600 temples, Myanmar (Burma)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Borovets, Bulgaria










Gardhaia, Algeria










El Ouana, Algeria










Jiuzhaiguo, China










Austria










Jakarta, Indonesia










Ganges, Bangladesh

















Rio Carnival, Brazil










Zakynthos, Greece


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Lauterbrunnen Valey, Switzerland










Raja Amput, Indonesia










Alesund, Norway










Preikestolen (Pulpit Rock), Norway










Tibet



















Torres del Paine, Chile










Barcelona, Spain










Tungurahua, Ecuador










Neutschwanstein Castle, Germany










Amsterdam Canal party, Netherlands










Kamchatka Siberia, Russia











Dunhuang Oasis, China










Dragon's Backbone, Guangxi, China


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*tianmenshan 天门山* Check out the size of the person


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Punalu'u Black Sand Beach (Kehena Beach, Puna coast) Big Island, Hawaii, United States of America









flickr:There is always more mystery


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The fishermen's pier at Ahtopol, Bulgaria*

Small fishing boats are slid in and out of the water on those rails.










courtesy of Boby Dimitrov, flickr


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cherven Fortress, North Bulgaria*










courtesy of Boby Dimitrov flickr


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Lake Buttermere, Lake District, England:




























Pics from Flickr


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

This thread needs reviving


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana:WOW! Incredible pictures. Thanks!!Beautiful, beautiful...nice:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*the Netherlands*

Flickr: Ben









Flickr: DeDaniel









Flickr: Ben









Flickr: Timbobel









Flickr: Jan Teekens


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i luv my planet:master:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm so impressed by our planet... 

here's the old part of my capital city, Bern...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ wow!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A view from Expo2008 site, Zaragoza, Spain*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Falmouth and English Bay, Antigua, Caribbean Sea *


----------



## mafun (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## mafun (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

*Manila Bay Sunset*
Manila, Philippine Islands

photo by MsBernal


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cantabrian mountains, northern Spain*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bulgaria - Pirin mountain - the frozen Lake Polejansko*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Aconcagua Mount, Argentina










Córdoba Hills, Argentina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Essaouira, Morocco*








*photobucket*


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

*Aptos, California*










One of the most beautiful beaches in the world in my opinion.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*A Lanzada Beach, Grove, Galicia, Spain*


----------



## Brewer (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this place after seeing this picture Cordaba Hills Argentina ! I'm sure for the next vacation i'll visit that place with my family!!^^


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Onekotan:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Près de Āsalē, Ethiopia*








*panoramio*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a city, Yemen*








*panoramio*


----------



## Maghreb010 (Sep 18, 2008)

Morocco:


----------



## Maghreb010 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## talo celeste (Dec 6, 2008)

THE FURY OF THE EARTH

CHAITEN VOLCANO - CHILE


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Effes said:


> the Netherlands!


:cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A fluorescent jellyfish, somwhere in the Baltic Sea








Source: German fotocommunity.de


----------



## maximus gladius (Jan 11, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> one of the world's largest natural arches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

maximus gladius said:


> the spliff fairy said:
> 
> 
> > one of the world's largest natural arches
> ...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

alanna08 said:


> maximus gladius said:
> 
> 
> > Where this is exactly.
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

talo celeste said:


> THE FURY OF THE EARTH
> 
> CHAITEN VOLCANO - CHILE


Awesome pic


----------



## BreDi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all these wonderful pictures!! Best thread ever!

Here are some of mine:

Great wall Badaling section








Everglades Florida


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aurora Borealis in Tasermiut (Greenland)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elosoenpersona/2817708386/

*Phuket islands, Thailand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phresh_boi/88171410/


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


>


The auroras alwys amaze me. :droll:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

our Planet is really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is... ^^


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fox Glacier, New Zealand


Little LotR-reminiscence, huh? 


























(fotocommunity.de)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Nyvallen, Dalarna - Sweden








(fotocommunity.de)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Salt lake somewhere in Ngari, Tibet:


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> alanna08 said:
> 
> 
> > The road to Tianmen mountain near Zhangjiajie, Hunan, China
> ...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Mount Fogo - Cape Verde


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... :cheers:



Saigoneseguy said:


> Mount Fogo - Cape Verde


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Kapadokya, Turkiye*
























































*Pamukkale, Turkiye*



















*Mt.Ağrı, Turkiye*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Awesome places...

*Eruption from an undersea volcano - Tonga region, Pacific Ocean*








AP Photo


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

very amazing all these foto's....


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

the beauty of mother nature is incomparable...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

l'eau said:


> *Mt.Ağrı, Turkiye*


^^
it looks like a Sombrero


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

that volcano with the cloud formation is mesmerizing :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing :drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sierra Nevada (Granada). Spain.*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

*Concon Dunes, Valparaiso Region, Chile*


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Lake Chelan, Washington, USA:










Mount Shuksan, Washington USA:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
very peaceful and quiet


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

tonight said:


> ^^
> very peaceful and quiet


Took me forever for this one, but since you liked the last ones, I looked for it just for you. 

Mount Rainier, Wa, USA:










I found the pic at a wallpaper site, so I think it belongs to jeffrey munro wallpapers, but I've seen it around a lot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

lk3gno said:


> *Concon Dunes, Valparaiso Region, Chile*


Stunning pic :drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the America narute.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Mother Earth must be the most beautiful planet around the Universe.

Hope we can keep all of this beauty.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Salt mines. Andalusia. Spain.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

bandu72 said:


>


Is this what the Bible calles God?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*BAMIYAN VALLEY, AFGHANISTAN*​








From Flickr vonbergen.net


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

The "Hand of Fatima" in Hombori, Mali:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Wow, looks just like something you'd find in the Southwest US! Nice pic.


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Carezza Lake - Italy*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Holy moley


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Matka,Skopje


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Saigoneseguy said:


> The "Hand of Fatima" in Hombori, Mali:


Indeed, the place looks like Arizona in U.S.
Amazing our planet Earth :cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

ov_79 said:


> Is this what the Bible calles God?


not even close!
:cheers:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Holy moley


Indeed! It looks so surreal, like a painting.


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Aeolian Islands (Isole Eolie) - Sicily - Italy*










...are a volcanic archipelago in the Tyrrhenian Sea north of Sicily. The locals residing on the islands are known as Eolian. They are a popular tourist destination in the summer, and attract up to 200,000 visitors annually.
The largest island is Lipari, and tourism marketing often names the entire archipelago as Lipari Islands. The other islands include Vulcano, Salina, Stromboli, Filicudi, Alicudi, Panarea and Basiluzzo.

*Stromboli*


















*Vulcano*


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Butte, California








by ThreadedThoughts 
Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent photos (volcanos)


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

More photos please


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

wonderful pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed we need new photos here...


----------



## Sultero (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello! The pictures were awsome! May I ask if you allow me to post some pictures from my country -The Phillipines?


----------



## ASIK (Aug 14, 2009)

*CHARYN CANYON IN KAZAKHSTAN!*

*Charyn Canyon in Almaty region, Kazakhstan - very much like the landscapes of the American Mall.*


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

love my planet. i will never leave it :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


Thats incredible.Where was it taken?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

I am sure it was taken somewhere in Canada))


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Ukraine said:


> love my planet. i will never leave it :cheers:


IT'S WONDERFUL INDEED. :cheers:

Beautiful pics!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

And some pics from *Slovakia*

Near Zemplinske Hamre








photo taken by Jan Balaz










Volovec and Ostry Rohac








photo taken by Katka K

Observatory at Lomnicky stit








photo taken by Jan Balaz

Spis castle








photo taken by Jan Balaz

Vidlovy hreben (Fork ridge)








photo taken by Jan Balaz


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Spectacular views of Slovakia^^


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Ukraine said:


> love my planet. i will never leave it :cheers:


I sure hope not, besides where else are you going to live?? :lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Big Sur, California








By PatrickSmithPhotography


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Jayon (Sep 30, 2009)

*Mt. St. Helens, Washington, USA*


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> I sure hope not, besides where else are you going to live?? :lol:


perhaps Mars :lol: :nuts:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Earth*










*Source: http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view_rec.php?id=2429*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Earth lights*










*Source: http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view_rec.php?id=1438*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Earth*










*Source: http://chamorrobible.org/images/pho...7-Space-Shuttle-Endeavour-May-1996-medium.jpg*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Earth and the Moon*










*Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/93/241635550_cd2c41b063.jpg*​


----------



## Zigoto (May 13, 2009)

Fernando de Noronha, in Brazil, is one of the most beautiful places in the world


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some beautifully depicted nature:



Looking/Up said:


> Sauble Beach, Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice thanks


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought it's too cold in Canada for planting wine.

Some day I should make a travel to Canada, primarily to the West: Vancouver and the Rockies. Or a caravan tour.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

those mountains are just :shocked:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning pics kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yellowstone National park - Wyoming, U.S.A.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fanzhou/4148435038/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoriaporter/4148278834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4147626204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4146433111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4147185562/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

our planet is a great place.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Indeed. And we should take a lot more care of it. I'm no ecopussy, but well...


That just makes me think of a neat shape poem.

```
I f
                                       the earth  were  only  a
                             few  feet   in   diameter,   floating  a
                       few     feet     above    a    field    somewhere,
                  people     would     come    from     everywhere   to
              marvel     at    it.      People     would    walk    around   it
           marveling    at    its     big     pools    of     water,     its    little
         pools    and     the     water     flowing   between     the    pools.
       People   would     marvel    at    the   bumps    on    it,    and    the
     holes    in    it,    and    they    would    marvel    at   the    very    thin
    layer   of  gas   surrounding    it   and    the   water     suspended   in 
    the   gas.   The    people    would    marvel    at    all    the    creatures
    walking  around   the    surface   of   the   ball,   and   in    the   water.
    The  people    would    declare   it  precious    because   it   was    the
     only  one   and   they   would   protect    it   so   that   it   would   not
       be   hurt.     The    ball     would     be      the     greatest     wonder
        known,  and    people   would   come    to    behold    it,     to  be
          healed,   to     gain   knowledge,     to      know    beauty   and
             wonder   how   it   could    be.      People    would   love  it,
                and   defend   it    with   their     lives,    because  they
                    would    some    how     know    that   their   lives,
                        their    own  roundness,  could  be  nothing
                             without    it.      If    the  earth   were
                                   only    a    few     feet    in
                                               d i a m e t e r.
```


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow very nice


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this at Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this at Columbia Lake, BC, Canada:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this at Spotted Lake, Canada.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took these of the Salmon Glacier, BC, Canada:



















Melt water from this glacier:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this in the Okanagan Valley, BC, Canada:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this at Bridal Veil Falls, BC, Canada:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this in Baja Sur, Mexico:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Archipelago in Sweden


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*A*ustralia

Outback Australia, Australia








Chad Dunbar

The Olgas, Northern Territory








Dani℮l

The Daintree Rainforest, Queensland - Said to be the oldest rain forest in the world








Girl in the Rain

The Great Ocean Road, Victoria







smithography

Whitehaven Beach, Queensland







Alexandra Dye

Great Barrier Reef, Queensland - Is the largest living "superorganism"








dansteeleuk2003

Hyam Beach, New South Wales - Said to have the whitest sand in the world








chaojiwolf

Uluru, Northern Territory








Steve Daggar

The Three Sisters, Katoomba, New South Wales








ssoross1​


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

The Tower of Babel, Canada:










Lake Louise ski hill with the Chateau Lake Louise, Canada:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Villarrica Volcano (Rucapillán), Chile*


----------



## Zao821 (Feb 8, 2010)

some photos from Poland , Tatra Mountains:


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> *Tularosa Basin (Chihuahuan Desert), New Mexico, United States of America*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better known as White Sands National Park...about 26 miles from where I went to high school. Very cool place, we used to sand surf there for hours at a time. 

This is the best thread yet on this site. Love all the great pics from around the world....keep up the good work!

Beaver's Bend State Park in S.E. Oklahoma in the fall....our favorite place to camp out.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo set of the Tatra Mountains.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Palmyra, Syria*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*BUT GRAAM; KARAKORAM HIGHWAY, PAKISTAN








*

By: saadtn1 on Flickr


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Indus River in District Kohistan, Pakistan


























*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so proud of living in this amazing planet, it has all we need to live and more.


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Parque nacional Ilinizas - ECUADOR*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Yoshino, Japan*









shinkusano


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Pine forest in *Lebanon*









fadibou


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Ventana Azul, Isla de Gozo, Malta*









Miguel Selas Canga


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Imperfect Ending said:


> *Yoshino, Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woww really Impressive :cheers:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kaghan Valley - Pakistan



























*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

PORTUGAL​
*North Portugal*

*National Park of Gerês*




























*Douro Region*



















Center Region

*Star Mountain - 1998 m*



















*South Region*

*Alentejo*



















*Algarve*



















Next... Portugal Islands!


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

*PORTUGAL*
*The Islands*​
*Madeira*



















*Azores*



















*Little Islands of Berlengas*


----------



## vivaza (May 16, 2010)

Ringil said:


> *Montepulciano, Tuscany, Italy*


I would like to visit 
__________
buy ativan
buy viagra online


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Time for some California lovin' via Flickr.










Petaluma. By airkevin.










San Francisco. By exxonvaldez.










Carizzo Plains. By Central Coast Travel.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

waw nice pic


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Kiarouan Al-Qayrawan*

Starting an introduction, for who don't know it, kairouan, or, Al-Qayrawan, was the first arab city in north africa, built by okba ibnou nafae, this city had many stages in it's history. first, it was a base to expend to north africa, then, it became the capital of north africa, wich was called, ifriqya, and from that, africa, is called africa.when the city had it's own civilisation, the aghlabic, or, the aghlabid, the city grew, to be the capital, of education, arts, relegion, and politic, it had palaces like hamra palace in spain, and many libraries, hospitals, etc... it was the baghdad of the western arab world, or the western muslim civlisation, or even better. many brilliant scientists in their time, studied their.
the city was even larger and bigger, than it's today, combined with the modern side, you have a question, what happened? well, idk exactly, here's a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairouan
anyway;, when it lost, the citywalls were destroyed, the original city walls, were bigger, and larger, and the city at that time, was even larger and bigger, than it is today, combined with it's modern side. but the city have been destroyed by some wars , that war where the original city walls were destroyed, and then, by two arab tribes, bani hilal, and bani soulaim, but later, when the fatimi goverment, or, civlisation, or whatever, rebuilt the city walls, but effcorse the city was smaller as it is today, and the city walls smaller too, you can still find many ruins in the country side today











those are water reservoirs, there are other ones too, in the country side today, in the past, the city walls, were in front of those reservoirs, not in front directly, but, ferther, means, the city was very large, even that it is today (the old and the modern side, both together) 
and, that's it.
idk why they don't teach us about this in school, i mean, the ones that says that kairouan was alot larger in the past, and the real limits of it's walls in the past, and the palaces and etc... my parents generation used to study about it  

anyway, now i will leave you with the pictures, and i will try to go back in time the best i can, 1900.
and so on
and blablablablablablablabla
:blahblah: :horse:
sorry for writing much
:tongue4:
here's some pictures

(p.s.: this thread is for the hall earth right? so i can post those pictures here  ) 
:baaa: :wink2:


----------

